# Transcripts or Consolidated Mark sheets for ACS Skill Assessment



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

I am trying to submit my qualification for ACS skill assessment but the ACS website mentions that we need to provide transcripts and certificates. Unfortunately I am now located outside India and will need to be in India to apply for a transcript from my university. I also read in this forum that Consolidated mark sheet with Syllabus will suffice or do i for sure need transcripts to proceed with the ACS skill assessment ?


----------



## tryingaustralia (Sep 2, 2011)

josephjt,
I did not have transcripts from my college and post graduation degrees. However, I sent them as much marksheets or certificates I had for my study and work experience and they never asked any further details.

Collect as much docs as you can, and send across, not missing out basics. Maybe they are happy with them.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

josephjt said:


> I am trying to submit my qualification for ACS skill assessment but the ACS website mentions that we need to provide transcripts and certificates. Unfortunately I am now located outside India and will need to be in India to apply for a transcript from my university. I also read in this forum that Consolidated mark sheet with Syllabus will suffice or do i for sure need transcripts to proceed with the ACS skill assessment ?


They may or may not ask depending on the mark sheet issued by the universities. My mark sheets were from pune university and they were accepted. For my NIIT (pvt computer course) course they did ask transcripts for each Semester because NIIT had given me marks on a printout with a seal  (Never knew at that point how important it would be to get a proper transcript).
Anyways i told them this is how the institute issues marksheets and transcript and they were OK with that. 
But i would say it depends on case to case basis and yeah even after ACS there is DIAC which may ask transcripts.


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Will a consolidated Mark sheet do , or do we need mark sheets for each semester?


----------



## RRJ (Jan 18, 2013)

I am myself amidst applying for the skill assessment to VETASSESS. . I am too hit by the same dilemma of whether to submit transcripts or not. 

I would be obliged for your suggesstions. 

Regards.


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

josephjt said:


> Will a consolidated Mark sheet do , or do we need mark sheets for each semester?


Consolidated mark-sheet should suffice.


----------



## redrose648 (Dec 20, 2012)

In my case i have submitted consolidated mark-sheet for my under-graduation.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes me too submitting consolidated mark-sheets. I think it will work without any query.


----------

